# That Cracked Article



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 19, 2018)

Browsing old threads led me to this:

http://www.cracked.com/article_15739_50-reasons-lord-rings-sucks.html

I missed it first time around, so am posting it for others who may not have seen it. The funniest aspect is the the amount of outrage expressed at the time. Come on, folks, it was in CRACKED!


----------

